# 850 series briggs and stratton fuel problems



## jmathews (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a poulan pro tilled that has a 850 series briggs. It is getting gas to the carb but not to the cylinder. You can pull and pull with no results. If u force feed the gas thru the carb by spraying it thru the throat of the carb then it will fire up and run u til it runs the gas out that u have stayed in it. I have checked for air leaks around where the carb mates up, I have also pulled the valve cover and made sure the valves are opening and cloak.g properly.can someone please give me some advise on what the problem could be and what I can do to resolve it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Moved to small Engine forum.

BG


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

It is probably plugged jets in the carburetor, other possibilities is old, stale gas or water in the gas. If you're confident that the fuel is fresh (under 30 days old) and clean, then a carburetor cleaning/rebuild is probably in order.


----------

